# old cabinets



## n224ap (Jul 26, 2011)

Bought a home and the kitchen was redone sort of.. They have newer appliances, top end subzero, viking ,fisher and poured in place concrete counters but they left the cabinets old school. Glazed and sanded for the apparent south of France country look. which sucks for me.. Ext. hinges. they are solid with oak doors under the glaze. there are bevels at the corners of the cabinet faces so veneering is out. So what to do and how? Just paint? Not familiar with all the options out there.. Don't want to replace everything right now, $$


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

There are pages of threads about painting kitchen cabinets under the painting section of this site. You might find some good answers by doing a search in the painting section.

Posting a pic of what you have now and giving an idea of what you would like them to look like might get more answers also.


----------

